# openvpn on gentoo

## slashlinux

I have one problem with the openvpn.

I installed this openvpn on two servers, one is gentoo and the other is ubuntu.

I have the same configuration openvpn on that two server.

On ubuntu when i tried to connect from windows client openvpn, it is connecting and i am in that network from the openvpn ubuntu and i have internet.

On gentoo when i tried to connect from windows client openvpn, it is connecting but i have no internet, i cannot ping www.google.com or another public ip.

The ubuntu is a PC Desktop and the gentoo it is a ULTRASPARC Sabre II.

on the two server gentoo and ubuntu you have the following configuration:

openvpn.conf 

```
port 23982

proto udp

dev tun0

ca VPN/ca.crt

cert VPN/servervpn.crt

key VPN/servervpn.key

dh VPN/dh1024.pem

client-config-dir /etc/openvpn/ccd

server 10.10.20.0 255.255.255.0

ifconfig-pool-persist /etc/openvpn/ipp.txt

client-to-client

max-clients 10

keepalive 10 120

comp-lzo

user nobody

group nobody

persist-key

persist-tun

status /var/log/openvpn-status.log

log-append /var/log/openvpn.log

verb 1

cipher AES-128-CBC
```

openvpn client

```
client

remote 46.42.208.74

proto udp 

port 23982

dev tun0

resolv-retry infinite

nobind

cipher AES-128-CBC

persist-key

persist-tun

ca C:\\openvpn\\ca.crt

cert C:\\openvpn\\client.crt

key C:\\openvpn\\client.key

ns-cert-type server

verb 3

comp-lzo

keepalive 15 60

```

I have the ccd folder , when i create another key for, i put the name of key in the ccd folder .

client

```
openvpn ccd # cat client

push "redirect-gateway def1"

push "dhcp-option DNS 193.138.192.2"

push "dhcp-option DNS 193.138.192.22"

```

When i delete this "client" in the ccd folder the internet it working but i am not in that network ( 46.42.208.74 - this is happen on gentoo)

Here is the output of loggs

```
Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 OpenVPN 2.1.4 sparc-unknown-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [MH] [PF_INET6] built on Dec  4 2011

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 /sbin/ifconfig tun0 10.10.20.1 pointopoint 10.10.20.2 mtu 1500

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 GID set to nobody

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 UID set to nobody

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 UDPv4 link local (bound): [undef]

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 UDPv4 link remote: [undef]

Tue Dec  6 14:46:24 2011 Initialization Sequence Completed

Tue Dec  6 14:46:42 2011 46.42.208.42:53936 Re-using SSL/TLS context

Tue Dec  6 14:46:42 2011 46.42.208.42:53936 LZO compression initialized

Tue Dec  6 14:46:42 2011 46.42.208.42:53936 [client] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]46.42.208.42:53936
```

```
OpenVPN CLIENT LIST

Updated,Tue Dec  6 14:52:26 2011

Common Name,Real Address,Bytes Received,Bytes Sent,Connected Since

ROUTING TABLE

Virtual Address,Common Name,Real Address,Last Ref

GLOBAL STATS

Max bcast/mcast queue length,0

END
```

Can you help me please  :Sad: 

Thank you,

----------

## richard.scott

Have you setup ip forwarding or NATing on the Gentoo box?

----------

